# Warmblood/connemara anyone know any nice ones?



## Trules (12 February 2018)

Hi, just wondering if any one knows any examples of this mix and how they turned out? I have a very genuine warmblood mare and was just musing what i might get if i sent her to a connie stallion. I have never met any personally. Any stories welcome. X


----------



## wish upon a star (12 February 2018)

Mine is this cross. She's fab but hard work, got the flighty warmblood and stubborn pony traits! But then she is a mare which doesn't help.


----------



## DabDab (12 February 2018)

I know two quite well - one is an absolute machine to jump, glorious paces and a lovely (if high spirited) temperament. The other is very nervy and sharp and is used by my friend for endurance which he is quite good at, but she bought him cheap as he was a bit of a disaster in his previous home.

So a bit of a mixed bag really.


----------



## Trules (13 February 2018)

Thanks guys. I would hope to end up with a larger connie with a fab jump as opposed to a small warmblood. Mare is  big and very laid back and could take a bit of sharpening up.


----------



## SueBrowne (22 February 2018)

I have PM'ed you.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (22 February 2018)

Are you definite on using a connie? What about one of our other native breeds?


----------



## Trules (25 February 2018)

Thanks Sue. Didnt get pm?
Happyhorses. I have a connie who i absolutely adore and am a complete convert to them. I have the added bonus that i'm small so can ride ponies easily.


----------



## Blixen Vixen (27 February 2018)

A friend has one with this breeding and he&#8217;s fabulous. Gorgeous paces and jump and a very easy boy to ride.

Of course breeding is a total lottery and you don&#8217;t know how your mare breeds as this sounds like her first. There are some top jumping Connie stallions so that will help with the jump. I would ring some of the studs and get their expert advmost will have no problem chatting to you. Tell them what you&#8217;re looking for from the sire and I&#8217;m sure they will let you know if their stallion might or might not work.


----------



## Trules (28 February 2018)

Thankyou Blixen Vixen. It is good to know therebare nocw examples. The Mare has a 3 year old on the ground with her previous owner, so it is not her first. She is a long mare so i would be looking for something quite compact and short coupled and bold. I like Glencarrig Dolphin a lot. And am certainly leaning that way. Thankyou


----------



## Charla (5 April 2018)

I had a Connemara x Belgian Warmblood. She was out of an Arran Flight mare, by a Darco stallion called Omar. She ended up 15.1hh, however moved very pony like. She jumped anything, had a fab jump on her and a real good attitude to her work, with plenty of go in her. The only thing I found was that she struggled slightly with the BS striding at shows, but also turned on a sixth pence. Sadly I had to sell her due to personal health. I would certainly buy another, but don't come across any!


----------



## coss (5 April 2018)

I loaned a mare that was connie cross kwpn. I'd known her for several years - she'd been a showjumper then a riding school horse (for the more experienced riders only) then went to a friend before I loaned her. Lovely temperament and had plenty of jump with nice paces for dressage too.


----------



## kimberleigh (8 May 2018)

I have a connie mare who I am putting in foal to a warmblood stallion this year - will be very interested to see how the foal turns out as I will be keeping it for myself!


----------

